# 6 day racer



## petritl (May 17, 2017)

I recently purchased this unbranded 6 day racer, the  frameset build displays traits of Emil Wastyn's work.

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/BC6409E0-8A02-41CB-9524-25B4430A9759_zps5ho4read.jpg.html]


[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/25932429-2AB8-4A34-A582-C3C8C8B10B6F_zpso8yqfwko.jpg.html]

[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/7E7840A6-A05F-42B0-AEB1-E31C1EB8D6A1_zpsrxgnh900.jpg.html]

[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/EA4CFBBC-FCBB-4034-A17A-4DA576D0324A_zpstmjco4tw.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## petritl (May 17, 2017)

The bike is very light.

Hopefully I can find a correctly size rear sprocket so I can take it out on this Sunday's group ride.


----------



## WVBicycles (May 17, 2017)

Nice looking ride


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2017)

you could pay a ransom with the drivetrain and cockpit


----------



## petritl (May 18, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.chic...hback-perspec-0724-jm-20160721-story,amp.html


----------



## petritl (May 18, 2017)

Crankset was mounted, rear sprocket installed, chain ring straightened, and bars wrapped, nearly ready for Sunday


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2017)

what is your drivetrain tooth count? - it looks pretty cozy


----------



## petritl (May 19, 2017)

1":    21 / 8 
1/2": 42/ 16


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2017)

that's a 71" gear - easy to ride, but you may be spinning to keep up Sunday.


----------



## sam (May 19, 2017)

Look how nicely the lugs are filed to a taper.


----------



## sam (May 19, 2017)

Open stays seem to be a French/Canadian trait---I'd ask who maybe learned the craft in Canada?


----------



## petritl (May 19, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> that's a 71" gear - easy to ride, but you may be spinning to keep up Sunday.



Without brakes I won't be leading the group anyway


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2017)

And he wonders why I call him the Madman


----------



## corbettclassics (May 20, 2017)

For me, that front fork has a lot of rake in it to be a 6-Day Racer. Most 6-Day bikes had a straighter fork to handle the banks.  Even back in the 20's the forks were pretty straight for the 6-Day bikes.  Interesting and nice frame work!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 23, 2017)

sam said:


> Open stays seem to be a French/Canadian trait---I'd ask who maybe learned the craft in Canada?



My (made in New York City) Drysedale Velox has similar open ended pencil seat stays.


----------

